# Moon Light clone Journal



## KGB30 (Jul 15, 2008)

I bought this little lady from the club to weeks a go. They stated it's Moon light is the strain. I transission her to the out doors by putting her under a tree for the two week so she would addapt to the sun.I transplanted into a 7 gallon container using FFOF soil. Added night crawlers to the 7 gallon container to help circulate air in soil.  


I think she is Sativa like my others but I could be wrong. Let me know what you think


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks sativa/sat dom to me. Beautiful girl you have.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 15, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Looks sativa/sat dom to me. Beautiful girl you have.


 

Thanks bro... Is that a good picture or a closer up one needed


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 15, 2008)

Moon Light clone


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 15, 2008)

WOW she is so cute...for just a little girl...LOL...She does look good.Keep us intouch on how she is doing....good luck
have a great day and stay safe


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 15, 2008)

tcooper1 said:
			
		

> WOW she is so cute...for just a little girl...LOL...She does look good.Keep us intouch on how she is doing....good luck
> have a great day and stay safe


 

Thats was the one I almost lost almost from vacation for 3 days.  Three days gone come back she was looking dead but I watered her and the next day she perked up. I fead her almost a week a go .


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 21, 2008)

The hot little lady has grown a little more starting to look a little more sexier. lol


----------



## Melissa (Jul 21, 2008)

*wow she is a cutie :48:*


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 21, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *wow she is a cutie :48:*


 


Ya she is mature nice. I enjoy growing watching the plants mature & branch out. lol. Farming is fun & relaxing


----------



## tcbud (Jul 21, 2008)

Great looking girl you got there KGB, she looks like a real keeper.  i like taking pics of them as the grow, really get an idea how fast they grow that way.
good growin!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks TCBUD. It's fun watching them grow & branch out.


----------



## stoner (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice going, you got a niiice plant


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 22, 2008)

she is lookin awsome!!!! Cant wait to watch her grow...keep us updated....she looks great for almost die'in....looks really good.
Good luck and stay safe


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 22, 2008)

stoner said:
			
		

> Nice going, you got a niiice plant


 

How are your plants?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 22, 2008)

tcooper1 said:
			
		

> They are lookin awsome!!!! Cant wait to watch them grow...keep us updated....
> Good luck and stay safe


 

How are your ladies?


----------



## stoner (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine are doing niice, im getting an update a bit later.
 check it out if you get a chance.
\/theres a link


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 22, 2008)

stoner said:
			
		

> Mine are doing niice, im getting an update a bit later.
> check it out if you get a chance.


 

I will check it out buddy...


----------



## akirahz (Jul 24, 2008)

Dang i want some moonlight now!! it reminds me a little bit of how ruderalis looks it may be small but its fierce bro!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Dang i want some moonlight now!! it reminds me a little bit of how ruderalis looks it may be small but its fierce bro!


 

She is hot to touch...


----------



## alexb3210 (Jul 28, 2008)

lookin good man! cant wait to see them buds


----------



## alexb3210 (Jul 28, 2008)

lookin good man! cant wait to see them buds


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

alexb3210 said:
			
		

> lookin good man! cant wait to see them buds


 

She is growing nicely. It will be nice when she is mature...


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

Latest update after supercropping & topping..


----------



## alexb3210 (Jul 28, 2008)

fantastic mate, shes so perky!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

alexb3210 said:
			
		

> fantastic mate, shes so perky!


 

She is growing nice.. I over watered her so I am right now letting her dry out...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 28, 2008)

She looks very happy KGB.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> She looks very happy KGB.


 

Now she needs a dress lesson from your girls on how to grow colas & flower. lol


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 28, 2008)

LOL! I'm not that good, really. There are much better buds around the forums than the ones I grow.


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Jul 29, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Ya she is mature nice. I enjoy growing watching the plants mature & branch out. lol. Farming is fun & relaxing


I second that KGB! Very fun and relaxing when farming. Its nice after a stressful day just to come home and see how your gurls are doing! Keep up the fine work my friend. Heres some *GREEN MOJO *for the lovely looking lady. Take it easy brotha!:watchplant:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

BeachWeed420 said:
			
		

> I second that KGB! Very fun and relaxing when farming. Its nice after a stressful day just to come home and see how your gurls are doing! Keep up the fine work my friend. Heres some *GREEN MOJO *for the lovely looking lady. Take it easy brotha!:watchplant:


 

I have to buy some peat moss to add to the FFOF soil. Have a good one buddie


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 3, 2008)

I had a too much sun for the ladie so I moved her to the garden with other Sativa bunch...... She is doing much better now.. Starting to branch out...   

At least I figured out her problem.... :hubba:


----------



## akirahz (Aug 3, 2008)

Glad you got that little burn problem there solved, how old are they now?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 3, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Glad you got that little burn problem there solved, how old are they now?


 

I baught the clone from the club so I don't know the age exact but too take a guess I would bet on 2 month old


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 3, 2008)

My bubblegum looked worse then that and now she looks fantastic. I bet now she comes back full force.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 3, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> My bubblegum looked worse then that and now she looks fantastic. I bet now she comes back full force.


 
Girls get jelouse of other ladies.lol
She wanted more TLC & now she got... Ladies I tell ya..:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 3, 2008)

Looking good KGB30....you know what happens when you get a few Ladies togather in one room...lol...keep up the good work and stay safe


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Looking good KGB30....you know what happens when you get a few Ladies togather in one room...lol...keep up the good work and stay safe


 

Thanks for the visit friend...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 4, 2008)

Glad you got her looking better. Hope all goes well from here on out.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Glad you got her looking better. Hope all goes well from here on out.


 

At least I learned something new and thats all that counts.. She is growing new leafs and I just fead her Technaflo RCPT 4 Success..

She is liking the group snuggles thats for sure. lol


----------



## Thorn (Aug 4, 2008)

aww such a sweet little thing! I take it she is growing outdoors? I wish I could grow all mine outside


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> aww such a sweet little thing! I take it she is growing outdoors? I wish I could grow all mine outside


 

You could grow out side but you would need glassed Mod...lol 

How are your plants Thorn?

Thanks for the visit...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

hear is ur pair Thorn.lol


----------



## Thorn (Aug 5, 2008)

OI!! lol

At the mo I just have 1 Lowryder that is just over 6 weeks old. She's been outside all week because I had the place to myself  and oooh she's a little stinker! Our dealer has been messing us around and we've not had any smoke for about a week, so I decided to cut off her 4 lowest buds so a) we would have something to smoke and b) she could put all her energy into the better buds.

Those buds were so under developed but we actually got high!  So yea I'm looking forward to her finishing in 3 or 4 weeks 

I also have an afghan seed I germed that is growing so slowly! I plan on planting that one outside somewhere wild. I'm waiting on the Lowryder Mint seeds, but won't be able to start those until the end of the month anyway 

Hope life is treating you well


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> OI!! lol
> 
> At the mo I just have 1 Lowryder that is just over 6 weeks old. She's been outside all week because I had the place to myself  and oooh she's a little stinker! Our dealer has been messing us around and we've not had any smoke for about a week, so I decided to cut off her 4 lowest buds so a) we would have something to smoke and b) she could put all her energy into the better buds.
> 
> ...


 



Sounds good buddie.. Where is your Journal on the Afgan buddie? Not fair keept it all to your self.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 5, 2008)

haha I know. I don't do grow journals on this site anymore because I sturggle to upload pictures unless there the size of an avatar (it takes far too long) and am afraid to get unwanted abuse from certain people so I have taken my grow journals elsewhere. I only really come on here to chat and learn now.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> haha I know. I don't do grow journals on this site anymore because I sturggle to upload pictures unless there the size of an avatar (it takes far too long) and am afraid to get unwanted abuse from certain people so I have taken my grow journals elsewhere. I only really come on here to chat and learn now.


 
Keeping all the ladies to your self. Thats not  right buddie..


----------



## Thorn (Aug 5, 2008)

I've always been the thorn between the roses!

I'll see if I can get ya some pics tomorrow, but i do apologise if I can't as i'm working tomorrow. As for now i'm pooped so am going to bed. Night!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> I've always been the thorn between the roses!
> 
> I'll see if I can get ya some pics tomorrow, but i do apologise if I can't as i'm working tomorrow. As for now i'm pooped so am going to bed. Night!


 

Good night Thorn..LOL


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 6, 2008)

Moon Light is getting hairs check it buddies...


----------



## thebest (Aug 6, 2008)

very nice man. looking good. Is this that red bull strain you were telling me about?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 6, 2008)

thebest said:
			
		

> very nice man. looking good. Is this that red bull strain you were telling me about?


 

I wish but know it's the Moon Light I baught from the club... Any problems I need to know about... She is growing hairs...


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

adding pictures now to my grow journal 

I'm liking the hairyness


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> adding pictures now to my grow journal
> 
> I'm liking the hairyness


 
Good Morning Thorn... When is MJ porn buddie..


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

sorry! Waiting for pics to upload grr!!!

AHHHHHHH I have amber trichomes already! I'm all excited like a little girl hehe.

How are you today bro?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> sorry! Waiting for pics to upload grr!!!
> 
> AHHHHHHH I have amber trichomes already! I'm all excited like a little girl hehe.
> 
> How are you today bro?


 

Having a good morning  Thorn how about ya...

Sweet on trichs.lol


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm ok thank you, having a lazy day as its my day off. Gonna go soak in the bath in a mo i think and read my favourite book 

I don't understand about the amber trichomes though as she's not even 7 weeks old yet!! Weird!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> I'm ok thank you, having a lazy day as its my day off. Gonna go soak in the bath in a mo i think and read my favourite book
> 
> I don't understand about the amber trichomes though as she's not even 7 weeks old yet!! Weird!


 
TMI on bath..lol

Maybe because she was out side that cause her to change.... Have a nice relaxing day Thorn...lol


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

sorry what does tmi stand for?

Day??? lol! its now 4.10 PM hehe!! Nearly time for dinner and i'm still not dressed! The boyfriend has nearly finished his DAY at work lol. Oh well I'm a night owl anyway 

Have a good day, catch ya later


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> sorry what does tmi stand for?
> 
> Day??? lol! its now 4.10 PM hehe!! Nearly time for dinner and i'm still not dressed! The boyfriend has nearly finished his DAY at work lol. Oh well I'm a night owl anyway
> 
> Have a good day, catch ya later


 

TMI (TO MUCH INFORMATIOM).

You a girl Thorn ?


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

yea I am a wee lassie 

And hey would you rather I said annual bath?? lol

Still not been, think its just gonna have to be a quick shower! Oh well, should wake me up!!! hehe

Sorry about hijacking your thread btw!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> yea I am a wee lassie
> 
> And hey would you rather I said annual bath?? lol
> 
> ...


 

No problem Thorn.... A quick shower sounds good right now... I need another cup of coffee...  

It's better then saying taking a dump.lol


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

lol thats the sorta thing I'd say. its not that i mean to be brutal or rude, i was just brought up with 3 older brothers and thats just who I am lol but hey equal rights right? 

all clean now...I was starting to smell lol jk


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> lol thats the sorta thing I'd say. its not that i mean to be brutal or rude, i was just brought up with 3 older brothers and thats just who I am lol but hey equal rights right?
> 
> all clean now...I was starting to smell lol jk


 
I all for equal rights thats for sure... What are ya doing to day?


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 7, 2008)

*KGB**
You got so much gone on I can't keep up with all these good looken journals*:holysheep: :aok: :aok: :bong1: :smoke1:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *KGB*
> *You got so much gone on I can't keep up with all these good looken journals*:holysheep: :aok: :aok: :bong1: :smoke1:


 


Thanks buddie... Your plants are looking sweet..

Thanks for the visit.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 8, 2008)

hey i'm not a brat! far from it 

Off to work today boo. I wish every day was a day off 

Hope your ladies are soaking up the sun


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> hey i'm not a brat! far from it
> 
> Off to work today boo. I wish every day was a day off
> 
> Hope your ladies are soaking up the sun


 

Yesterday day I had to stand on something to supercrop them and they where sun bathing nicely.lol.  Hope you got all cleaned up Thorn.

Good mornning & have a nice day at work buddie.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

Moon Light and her hairs..


----------



## Thorn (Aug 11, 2008)

she's looking a little underfed, are you feeding her anything? She looks like she needs some nitrogen.

Hope all is well with you bro!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> she's looking a little underfed, are you feeding her anything? She looks like she needs some nitrogen.
> 
> Hope all is well with you bro!


 

Yep going good... How are ya???


I fead her the bc success rpty...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

More hairs..:hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks for the update. I'm good ta, just waiting on your lady to get HAIRY  She's looking fine, it'll be interesting to see how she turns out!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> thanks for the update. I'm good ta, just waiting on your lady to get HAIRY  She's looking fine, it'll be interesting to see how she turns out!


 

Ph was low so I gave her some Dolmite Lime to help raise the ph...

Thanks for visit sista grower.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 16, 2008)

She seems to have recovered just fine.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> She seems to have recovered just fine.


 
She's a Frisco Girl.. Likes to snuggle other girls.lol J/K.

Ya she has grown so much buddy... Thanks for the vist..

I just fead her.. She'll be good for a week.lol


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey KG, sorry i'm just now droppin' by this grow...THERE'S SO MANY!  But actually i was searching the forums for 'sativa seeds' "Full Moon" ...Do ya think that your moonlight might be the same as that or not??? Check 'er out on doc chronic if ya getta chance...I love your sativas! You've got me almost convinced into making my first grow a sativa  ...Hope to see some pics of this girly soon...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Hey KG, sorry i'm just now droppin' by this grow...THERE'S SO MANY!  But actually i was searching the forums for 'sativa seeds' "Full Moon" ...Do ya think that your moonlight might be the same as that or not??? Check 'er out on doc chronic if ya getta chance...I love your sativas! You've got me almost convinced into making my first grow a sativa  ...Hope to see some pics of this girly soon...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


 

Whats up buddy... I baught her from the club... Just make sure the Sativa doesn't grow tall like tree or your  in trouble if ya grow indoors..lol.. I'll look on doc & see if its it.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

Enjoy the MJ PORN.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

My Weaner Girl.. She is so hot.lol... Banjo needs to have his dog teach her to grow.lol

She enjoy digging and killing Tomato plants & trees.lol


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 18, 2008)

KG, ya got the coolest doggy ever!!! i love weiner dogs! That Moon baby is lookin' pretty good tho...did you ever get the check out 'Full Moon' on Doc..? So ya gonna have plenty enough time to for that sativa girl to ripen up good before harvest???


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> KG, ya got the coolest doggy ever!!! i love weiner dogs! That Moon baby is lookin' pretty good tho...did you ever get the check out 'Full Moon' on Doc..? So ya gonna have plenty enough time to for that sativa girl to ripen up good before harvest???


 
I hope so.. She should done afte or before september ends... I am running more test mon Homebox tent... Just baught another intake fan to bring in fresh air and fan control to adjust the fan speed.... 

I've been busy going to hydro strore & running tests but I'll look at doc web page...


My Afgan Kush just sprouted today.. .. Got it from Doc... Darn Thai won't sprout..lol


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 18, 2008)

I see flowers! Good work! keep growin!
PEACE:48:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> I see flowers! Good work! keep growin!
> PEACE:48:


 

Thanks for the visit buddy...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Hey KG, sorry i'm just now droppin' by this grow...THERE'S SO MANY!  But actually i was searching the forums for 'sativa seeds' "Full Moon" ...Do ya think that your moonlight might be the same as that or not??? Check 'er out on doc chronic if ya getta chance...I love your sativas! You've got me almost convinced into making my first grow a sativa  ...Hope to see some pics of this girly soon...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


 

hear is a picture buddy.. See I told ya I would check...lol.. Ok I am a stoner 

Good morning...



*Full Moon Specs.* *From Doc*
This plant can reach a height of 2 to 3 meters and has a strong stone. It has a strong taste and a sweet smell. The buds can become 50 to 80 centimeters long and are very sticky. Beautiful bushy buds with large dark green leaves.

Flowering time: 56-64 days
Outside cultivation
Sativa/Indica mix
Yield: 1 till 1 ½ kilo per plant is possible

Harvest  ending half/end of october


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

It's really hard to say buddy if it looks like my moon light or not...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 19, 2008)

I sure it hope turns out the same...I love that, i'd like to see how it'd do outdoors...I just love specs. on that girl  ...It'd be nice for ya get a kilo off that girl of yours'...Let's see an update KG, when ya get time...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> I sure it hope turns out the same...I love that, i'd like to see how it'd do outdoors...I just love specs. on that girl  ...It'd be nice for ya get a kilo off that girl of yours'...Let's see an update KG, when ya get time...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


 



I Added dolmite to help raise her ph.. It's better now... I'll do another ph test tomorrow which will make two days.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 20, 2008)

that does look like some niiiiice bud  I sure hope it turns out like that! Hope all is well


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> that does look like some niiiiice bud  I sure hope it turns out like that! Hope all is well


 
Yep everything is fine... Wife been home from work because of injury.. So I've been taking care of her & the plants.lol


----------



## IRISH (Aug 20, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> My Weaner Girl.. She is so hot.lol... Banjo needs to have his dog teach her to grow.lol
> 
> 
> she say's she'll get right on it after a little nippy-nap. lol... looking good dog...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 22, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> KGB30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice. I need a club around here lol.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 22, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Very nice. I need a club around here lol.


 

Ya I hear ya fellow brother... US needs to legalize MJ thats all... No OD & NO addiction if fresh organic grown.lol

Thanks for the visit buddy


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

MJ PORN ENJOY


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

Tequil Later Today


----------



## tcbud (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like you got a plan for later today....


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 23, 2008)

plants are lookin good KGB, :headbang2: 
PEACE


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Looks like you got a plan for later today....


 

Oh ya you know it.. Margeritas through out the say at the State Fair.lol

I'll have a couple for ya.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> plants are lookin good KGB, :headbang2:
> PEACE


 

Thanks for the visit.. I gave her some Alfalfa Tea today... Last week her ph was 6.0 and now it's 7.0... I raised it with Dolmite Lime every two days & checked the Ph and then again until it was 7.0...

Thanks for the Visit Hippie.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 23, 2008)

She's lookin' good KG...I'd bet ya had a good ol' time at the state fair eh??? Nothin like gettin a good buzz at the fair...It's about a raquet anymore around here for the state,cost an arm and a leg to get in, then ya gotta pay for everything ya wanna do.. i usually go to the  county fair, just about 10-12 bucks for it...Hope ya have a good time buddy , be careful...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> She's lookin' good KG...I'd bet ya had a good ol' time at the state fair eh??? Nothin like gettin a good buzz at the fair...It's about a raquet anymore around here for the state,cost an arm and a leg to get in, then ya gotta pay for everything ya wanna do.. i usually go to the county fair, just about 10-12 bucks for it...Hope ya have a good time buddy , be careful...


 
I just got back & feeling really good... Wife knee was hurtung. We had a blast compare to Thursday when I help a snob out with his footing.lol.


The wife wanted to see the chacolate demo but the chef totaly sucked..


We the wife is resting and I am going to relax.. First Time ever petted a gator reminded me of my old Red Tail Boa I sold.lol


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 23, 2008)

If ya don't mind me askin'...which state's fair did ya hit up??? sounds like a blast...I've never gotten to pet anything but bunnies, just look at oversized horses and chained/caged baby tiger once...I'm a huge animal person, i choose the zoo over fair any day...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> If ya don't mind askin'...which state's fair did ya hit up??? sounds like a blast...I've never gotten to pet anything but bunnies, just look at oversized horses and chained/caged baby tiger once...I'm a huge animal person, i choose the zoo over fair any day...


 
Cal-Expo State Fair... It's a drive for us but it's worth it.. Thursday seen Air Supply in Concert.. Wife choosing.lol..


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 28, 2008)

She is getting so sexy.  

Her ph was last week 6.0 and now it's 7.0... Girls ya have to give them TLC.lol 


Check out her flowers 


Enjoy the MJ PORN.:hubba:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok more MJ PORN.. Enjoy   

GOOD MORNING BUDDIES & HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY.


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 31, 2008)

:48: Nice KGB!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> :48: Nice KGB!


 

She has been a handful.. I learned alot with growing clones...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

Enjoy buddies


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

One last Picture


Thats no showing all her flowers she has alot more.lol


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 31, 2008)

Just time now.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Just time now.


 
She was a good learning experience thats for sure... Her soil PH is 7.0 and I just gave her Alfalfa Tea yester day.lol.. Demanding lady


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 31, 2008)

She sure is perdy...Lookin' good KG, as usual  ...I dunno if she's got the moon in her we thought tho  ...i'm sure she'll exceed your expectations tho , Keep it Up


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> She sure is perdy...Lookin' good KG, as usual  ...I dunno if she's got the moon in her we thought tho  ...i'm sure she'll exceed your expectations tho , Keep it Up


 

That little sucker has 20 flowers.. Well back to the Pepsi 500 race Nascar.lol Have a good night.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 1, 2008)

Now were talken KGB start packen them buds on!!


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 1, 2008)

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> Now were talken KGB start packen them buds on!!


 

Any helpful tips on packing on the buds...lol


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 1, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Any helpful tips on packing on the buds...lol


*Elephant urine @ 98.6 degrees, must be fresh!!! *
*Thats what I use :holysheep: *


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 1, 2008)

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *Elephant urine @ 98.6 degrees, must be fresh!!! *
> *Thats what I use :holysheep: *


 

Where do ya get the Magic urine at? Don't say from a elephant direct


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 1, 2008)

I googled it no sine of a store you puling leg.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 1, 2008)

People walkinf through Elephant Urine.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 1, 2008)

1.3 Elephant Urine 
Elephant urine "gajamutra" is used as an alkaline decoction preparation for a supposed cure to malignant sores. [ Ci.9.16 ] [ Ray 131 ] 


hxxp://www.geocities.com/Athens/Ithaca/1335/Tech/ayur_ved.html#ele


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 1, 2008)

*This Bull lives in the field behind my house. I take a five gallon bucket and sneak up behind him as he goes.
I add 100 mls per gallon*:holysheep:


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 1, 2008)

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *This Bull lives in the field behind my house. I take a five gallon bucket and sneak up behind him as he goes.*
> *I add 100 mls per gallon*:holysheep:
> 
> View attachment 77096


 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :fly: :joint4: 



OK so you can not buy it.lol.. Nice picture...lol...LOMA


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 2, 2008)

The best time for collection is right after he performs his act with Isabella then you cut down to 50 ml's per gallon to prevent plant stress!! (SEE PHOTO):holysheep:


----------



## Thorn (Sep 2, 2008)

ahhh my eyes my eyes!


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 2, 2008)

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> The best time for collection is right after he performs his act with Isabella then you cut down to 50 ml's per gallon to prevent plant stress!! (SEE PHOTO):holysheep:
> 
> View attachment 77170


 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

So thats the bird & the bees!!!:hubba:


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> ahhh my eyes my eyes!


 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Sorry girl my thread isn't G rated.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 2, 2008)

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> The best time for collection is right after he performs his act with Isabella then you cut down to 50 ml's per gallon to prevent plant stress!! (SEE PHOTO):holysheep:
> 
> View attachment 77170


 

Just a question buddy... How do ya collect the Elephants urine?   I have a picture in my mind but could be wrong......  Do you message to get it?  

Just a joking!!!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 2, 2008)

The picture just ain't right :rofl: ...when i was a kid i went to zoo and saw one peeing...It was like someone turned on the firehose ...crazy crazy ...Let's see more MJ PORN!  Keep it Up KG


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 2, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> The picture just ain't right :rofl: ...when i was a kid i went to zoo and saw one peeing...It was like someone turned on the firehose ...crazy crazy ...Let's see more MJ PORN!  Keep it Up KG


 

I agree a 100%... Man my thread is crazy!!!. I'll get her to show off just for you:hubba: .

I think the ElephANT PICTURE would scare her away.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok TN she never shows off for anyone else... Hay man why is my girl liking you.. You been visiting my girl TN? lol. Ok friend I got her to give ya something to wet your lips with.. lol Enjoy the MJ porn.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok one last thought for ya friend.lol


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 3, 2008)

:hubba:  OOOh sooo purdy...  can't help it, it's what you would call a "natural attraction" ...You know those girls are gonna want me to hit to road and come rescue 'em come harvest   ...Girls are lookin beautiful KG ...Couldn't of asked of asked for more...


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 3, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> :hubba: OOOh sooo purdy... can't help it, it's what you would call a "natural attraction" ...You know those girls are gonna want me to hit to road and come rescue 'em come harvest  ...Girls are lookin beautiful KG ...Couldn't of asked of asked for more...


 

I had a talk with her about straying!!!! lol.. Oh man for a little lady she has to many flowers.lol


----------



## tcbud (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking great as always KGB, how bout a full plant pic of your beauty?  I am thinking of buying a few clones at a club next winter for mother plants.  I was wondering how big your girl has gotten.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 3, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Looking great as always KGB, how bout a full plant pic of your beauty? I am thinking of buying a few clones at a club next winter for mother plants. I was wondering how big your girl has gotten.


 

Ok I will take a full body picture.lol


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 3, 2008)

That's what i was thinking to myself...But sometimes ya really just can't get a pic worth taking in some cases...Some of my girls just aren't photo friendly, and is actually the sativa dom  ...Just have to catch her in the right light  ...KG, if ya get time swing by my journal and see if you can help me out herre...Keep 'em pics comin' buddy


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 3, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> That's what i was thinking to myself...But sometimes ya really just can't get a pic worth taking in some cases...Some of my girls just aren't photo friendly, and is actually the sativa dom  ...Just have to catch her in the right light  ...KG, if ya get time swing by my journal and see if you can help me out herre...Keep 'em pics comin' buddy


 

Maybe we all need a Huehefner picture to help the ladies.lol..


----------



## Thorn (Sep 4, 2008)

mmmm looking good bro! How long you reckon she's got left??


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> mmmm looking good bro! How long you reckon she's got left??


 

No clue girlie... She is so tall who knows.lol


----------



## tcbud (Sep 4, 2008)

KGB, maybe you can use the "full" body shot as a "fold out" for your journal?  Just an idea :rofl:


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 4, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> KGB, maybe you can use the "full" body shot as a "fold out" for your journal? Just an idea :rofl:


 

That would make you drewl to much .lol


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 4, 2008)

Full Body pictures.lol.. ENjoy TCbud


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Just had to stop in after reading your journal and say "Nice work". Nice work. Everything looks likes its goin' good. You're even checkin the ph...that's more then I do. Great Job...Keep that Bud Porn comin'. Peace.


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Your hilarious dude.  LMAO!  You keep me rolling.  The elephant pictures are priceless. LOL*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hef's lookin' after my ladies , figured i'd take a stroll and check this girl out  ...So how old is this Moon Baby anyways..??? She doesn't look so big in the pic...Petite Plant i tell ya  ...Keep it Up and Keep 'em Comin' KG ...I love your threads, it's just a happy place


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 4, 2008)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Just had to stop in after reading your journal and say "Nice work". Nice work. Everything looks likes its goin' good. You're even checkin the ph...that's more then I do. Great Job...Keep that Bud Porn comin'. Peace.


 
Oh ya lots of MJ PORN


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 4, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Your hilarious dude. LMAO! You keep me rolling. The elephant pictures are priceless. LOL*


 
I'm telling ya my thread is crazy!!!.. Gotta have fun Megan and then more fun... I tried being good but being bad came natural to me.lol 

Thanks for the visit & say hi to kittie..


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 4, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Hef's lookin' after my ladies , figured i'd take a stroll and check this girl out  ...So how old is this Moon Baby anyways..??? She doesn't look so big in the pic...Petite Plant i tell ya  ...Keep it Up and Keep 'em Comin' KG ...I love your threads, it's just a happy place


 
Watch Hef he likes three ways!!! lol.  I baught her from the club so I don't friend.lol.. I was stoned  ... Man she is patite but has so many flower.lol.. Bond-bonds right but they'll grow!!... I could take to La to get a lift job... ...


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 10, 2008)

Her soil ph droped mto 6.5 so I raised it to 7.0... 

Good Morning & enjoy the MJ Porn


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 10, 2008)

Last picture enjoy


----------



## tcbud (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks for the full body shot KGB, She is filling out nicely.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 10, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> thanks for the full body shot KGB, She is filling out nicely.


 
She was shy man .... I think TN she likes to model more for.. Lady I tell ya she has her way.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 14, 2008)

Moon light is modeling for ya all.lol. Enjoy her sex curves. 

I fead her Alfalfa Tea and her soil Ph is 7.


Good Morning you all..


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hear is her last pose enjoy .  .No drewling!!   

Some pictures of the Alfalfa Tea and the PH Up & Down I've been using.


----------

